# Artdeshine offers at waxstock



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok guys, i have no idea how the event is going to go, many changes were made last minute, so its a turn up and see type thing for me. On the flip side of it i am armed with lots of products, some brand new (a massive box of repel coat), and all on offer. We will even have the tac systems line up for people to see and purchase, and some octagon kits, and all the money from these is going to charity 

So bring your wallets, grab a bargain, and do some good in the world :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Shame i'm not going as i quite fancy a repel coat and even better if it is on offer lol


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Good luck Matt. Great gesture.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

danwel said:


> Shame i'm not going as i quite fancy a repel coat and even better if it is on offer lol


I will do a gb afterwards, but gotta launch somewhere and ws is a great place. I have many many canisters though dan :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

stangalang said:


> I will do a gb afterwards, but gotta launch somewhere and ws is a great place. I have many many canisters though dan :thumb:


Good stuff, i will no doubt end up with one. just don't tell Lisa as i am meant to be not buying any more gear but that's not going too well at the moment lol


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I will get some Nano gloss sealant if you have some of that with you Matt.
cheers


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Richors said:


> I will get some Nano gloss sealant if you have some of that with you Matt.
> cheers


Yeah dude, got loads of 250's with sprayers loaded, and a couple of bigger ones, same with wax and tyre too. And TONS of coatings including raven etc


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Yeah dude, got loads of 250's with sprayers loaded, and a couple of bigger ones, same with wax and tyre too. And TONS of coatings including raven etc


After waxstock new threads for this new stuffs, please?


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Will you taking any clay mitts


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Jonnybbad said:


> Will you taking any clay mitts


Yes i have a limited number of them in too, of course. And hopefully steve will be on hand for demos if allowed


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

stangalang said:


> ...and hopefully steve will be on hand for demos if allowed


Aye, if you have a claying challenge, as long as your paint has been de-tarred
as an absolute minimum and you're not parked a hike away, then bring it to my 
attention while I'm on the stand. I'll be happy to show what it can do...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

we will have cloths available to use, so what you buy is of course box fresh


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Great gesture Matt. What is Repel coat? I'd love to come see what kinda stuff you have as we have spoken before about what you guys offer but I'm forgetful


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> Great gesture Matt. What is Repel coat? I'd love to come see what kinda stuff you have as we have spoken before about what you guys offer but I'm forgetful


Its an aerosol glass coating dawn, very good indeed. Come say hello babe, the man himself is here too


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

So the man himself is here, alfred. We are sharing a meal and well earned beer. Please pop by tomorrow to meet the legend and get a picture


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Please pop by tomorrow to meet the legend and get a picture


Meeting the legend was indeed a great pleasure, as I knew it would be! Thank
you Alfred for travelling all that way to meet us. At least, from what I heard,
you can go back to SG as a bit of an English beer connoisseur now :lol:

My thanks to Matt & Lee for helping me prepare my car while we waited for
the hiatus of getting into the hall unfold. That coffee was never more welcome!

It was a huge pleasure to be able to put many faces to names whilst on the
ADS stand. You might guess that a few clay cloths got sold. However, the
new version of NGPS was available. Although it has now lost its funky yellowy
greeny psychedelic colour it looks very promising. I'll do a review in the next
few days.

Thanks everyone, I thoroughly enjoyed my day... :thumb:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

It's not fair, why did my wife have to have her 40th birthday on the same day? I can't understand why she turned down my suggestion of spending it at Waxstock?????!!!!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Any of these offers still ongoing matt for those that missed waxstock??


----------

